

Reduce Complexity, Prevent Bugs - edw519
http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2009/08/reduce-complexity-prevent-bugs.html

======
rawr
Best technique for reducing complexity: don't use Perl.

~~~
chromatic
Would you care to improve the thoughtfulness of this discussion by explaining
why?

